# Say hello to Minoush



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Oops sorry, they came out huge!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, Minoush - aren't you gorgeous  are you all fluff like my dog? 

I like your collar too by the way!

Em
xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: hello


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope this comes out better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks such a comfy place to sit! I'd be fighting for it :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

heehee! We've barred the girls from the livingroom so he can settle a bit.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

with a nose like that he can only be a wegie. he's beautiful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww so cute! :laugh:


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww so cute! :laugh:


so cute! kittens are so adorable and fun to have! That is very cute lots of kitties!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He's a maine coon, although his ear tufts are not too noticeable haha! He is fluffy though! he's getting on fabulously with my 3 1/2 year old, she's been playing with him with a feather wand and he's going crazy for it. She's got to stroking his fur and all. I think they will do really well together.


----------

